# My Fair Lady (1,2) - by Gentleman (SSBBW, Eating, Romance, ~Sex)



## Gentleman (Apr 18, 2008)

_SSBBW, Eating, Romance, ~Sex_ -Just a fair-y tale about a pleasant day out! 

*My Fair Lady
by Gentleman​*
*Part 1*

Peggy sat with her legs spread wide as she ate, her immense belly sagging between them. She leaned in toward the table to chase down the last piece of sausage on her plate. As usual, I was amazed by the sheer volume of food my wife could put away. 

So, Lou, what do you want to do today? she asked, wiping her mouth with her napkin. Peggy pushed back contentedly, resting one hand lightly on her mounded belly which still pressed against the table. Shed have liked to sit back farther, but then she couldnt reach her sugar and cream-laden coffee. We were just finishing the last of our all-you-can-eat Sunday brunch. It was a weekly tradition. Although we had arrived early, we were still there as they closed it down at two. The staff was used to the sight of us.

I saw in the paper that the state fair just opened this weekend, I suggested. It was an Indian summer in late October, a perfect day to be outside.

I dont think I can take that much walking, said Peggy, doubtfully. She took another sip of the rich brew. 

Well rent one of those scooters. Itll be fun. She eventually agreed.

After letting the food settle a little longer, we got up to leave. Or, should I say, I got up and went around the table to help pull her to her feet. She held out her arms expectantly. 

The fat hanging from her upper arms grazed the table, knocking over one of the piles of plates, adding a few more stains to her sleeveless blouse. Luckily, the flower-pattern camouflaged most of them. She smiled at me unapologetically and shrugged. It was getting harder for her to be graceful as she approached 600 pounds; but I still thought she was a goddess. I took hold of both her hands and leaned back, using my 300 plus pounds as leverage. This was not as easy as it used to be.

When we got married, Peggy, for her own vanity, had dieted down to a curvy 309. You dont want to marry a pig, she said, half seriously. I wouldnt have minded; I really loved her extra padding, but it was her wedding so I let her be. She had wanted to get under three hundred, but didnt quite make it (through no fault of my own, wink, wink!). She was, and still is, the most beautiful bride I had ever seen. Afterwards, she promised that she would never diet again, unless her life depended on it. We had explored my feelings as a FA during our courtship, so she knew this was one wedding vow she could keep! 

Regular check-ups had proven her to be as healthy as a horse. She certainly ate like one, packing on several hundred sexy pounds in the five years since. I would never force her to eat, and fortunately, I never had to. A little encouragement and she was on her way. For all intents and purposes, she was a foodee who delighted in the savory aspects of cuisine, and plenty of it. She took culinary classes at the community college, and constantly tried out new creations in the kitchen. We also had a favorite table at many restaurants across the town. Just keeping up with her had added a sizable chunk to my frame as well. The sacrifices I make!

When she was up on her feet, she half-heartedly tried to pull her blouse down to meet her waistband. The colorful knit immediately sprang back when she let go, re-exposing her upper belly roll. The rest of her apron hung down nearly to her knees, clearly outlined through her light blue stretch-pants. She had developed a deep cleft from her lowest roll right up to her belly button. I remembered when we first met many years ago this was just a slight vertical crease. 

Peggy had liked to wear jeans, and the tight center seam of her pants would accentuate this divide. As she packed on the pounds, it became increasing hard to find jeans that would fit. The last pair she wore was about two years ago. By then, her double belly lobes were stretching the denim on either side of the crotch into two balloons, reigned in only by the straining zipper. 

Since then, she had become much more practical and took to wearing stretch pants and skirts. The soft fabrics gave her the room she needed to eat huge meals comfortably, so she didnt have to buy new pants every month. This was fine by me as it let her full tummy swing free. I was always mesmerized by her unrestrained blubber as it wobbled and jiggled when she walked. When she was feeling especially naughty, she would wear one of her short skirts. She knew the sight of her bare belly peeking out below the hemline would drive me wild with desire.

I put my arm around her, stretching it across to the middle of her broad back, and escorted my love to the door.

She sat down to rest on the bench out front while I got our mini-van. I pulled up as close as I could to the curb and opened the sliding door. Then I helped her waddle over to its side. She planted a foot on the running board and leaned in to grab a handrail. I kind of half-pushed half-lifted her in, eventually positioning her on the rear bench seat where she could spread out. I had taken out the middle row last year. The van sagged under Peggys weight. Off we go!

At the fair, I parked in a handicapped space near the entrance. We had obtained a permit through her doctor a while back, although we hardly ever used it. After all, she was just plain fat! Today would be tiring enough though, and Peggy was already packed full. 

I quickly rented a scooter and helped her on. It was a tight squeeze. When seated, the farthest reaches of her belly actually extended to her knees, obscuring her lap. Her thick love handles stuck out in great curves on both sides. She had often used carts like this at the W-mart, and happily sped away. I had to tell her to slow down. 

Cmon, fatso! she laughed. We headed toward the midway. 

The fair was a big to-do. Thousands of folks paid their admission daily to ride the rides, eat the treats, and lose their coins in the arcade shooting for prizes.

The scent of tasty tidbits permeated the air. Even though we had just eaten, her first stop was for cotton candy. Its so fluffy, she rationalized. Lou, could you carry an extra one for me? Of course!

With one in each hand, we continued past a few rides. I watched with a touch of longing as screaming passengers were flung around on the Spider. I used to enjoy thrill rides, but at my present size, I probably couldnt fit. As for Peggy, forget it. Not even close. A small price to pay for being married to such a doll. We wandered through the arcade. I rarely played the carnival games. Most of them seemed rigged, and I really didnt want to carry around some toy for the rest of the day if I won. Besides, I already had my stuffed prize!

A barker with a microphone was taunting a small crowd up ahead. He was looking for volunteers to guess their weight. Peggy gave me a devilish grin, and zoomed towards them. In the years that had ensued since our wedding, Peggy had nearly doubled her weight. It made her feel special. She enjoyed being the largest person in any group, and had no inhibitions about her size. 

If youve got it, flaunt it, she would say. 

Coming through. Coming through. She parted the crowd like the Red Sea. Peggy parked by the edge of the small elevated stage. The carneys eyes widened with delight as he took in his next victim. 

Now heres a big challenge! Step right up! He helped pull her onto the platform. 

Whats your name? he asked into the mic. By then, I had caught up, and was standing inconspicuously at the rear of the crowd, like a fly on the wall. It was a rare opportunity to watch the candid reactions of the fairgoers to my beloved. 

Peggy. A smattering of applause and a couple of oh, my Gods from the peanut gallery. I saw a few people look at each other in bemusement, puffing up their cheeks like they were fat. One slight fellow near the front was following her every move. Ill have to keep an eye on him. Peggy brushed her long reddish hair back off her shoulders and curtsied as daintily as possible.

A man standing before me whispered to his mal-nourished girlfriend, If you ever get that fat, Ill dump you.

Dont worry, she replied with a look of disgust. I felt a surging in my lions.

The rules were simple. He needed his guess to be within plus-or-minus three pounds. Faced with Peggys massive bulk, he knew this would be highly unlikely. But forever a showman, he plowed gamely ahead. 
 
Okay, ladies and gentlemen. Peggy here has come up to try and break my scale, he joked. The crowd laughed. 

All right, Peggy, how much do you weigh? She gave him an exaggerated scowl. The crowd chuckled at his weak attempt at trickery. 

A ton! called out a heckler to a round of snickers. The slim fellow briefly turned to frown at him, then locked his gaze back on her. Peggy planted her hands on her hips, pretending to be mad. Once again, her upper belly roll popped back out like a wide white belt. The pressure in my pants was building.

Turn around for me, he continued. Peggy slowly executed a 360 to a few wolf whistles. When she was halfway around, the barker turned to the crowd and held out his hands as far as they would go, like he was measuring a big fish. The people laughed again. He was on a roll. Facing front again, Peggy wagged her finger at him in mock chastisement. More laughs. The carney knew he had a live one. 

Standing there, I could see how she constantly had to lean backwards to counter-balance her heavy stomach. This had the pleasant effect of making her paunch seem even larger, thrusting those twin globes of flab before her. The bulge on her left side hung down noticeably lower than the one on her right. This made her profile look fatter from the left. We called this her good side.

Looks like you have been eating well, mlady. Youve got more rolls than a bakery! By the way, the 4-Hers are missing their champion pig. Have you seen it? The crowd roared. Another girl would be in tears, but another girl wouldnt have gone up there in the first place. 

Peggy reached down under her belly hang, lifted it a little with both hands, and gave it a shake. She shook her head no, and then let go. Her apron of fat bounced and jiggled like jello. She was putting on quite an exhibition. Another mixture of laughter, whistles, and oh, my Gods rang out. The bony couple left. The fellow in front had a silly grin on his face. I was getting hard. Good thing I was in the back row. 

Now lets see, said the barker, scratching his chin. He surveyed her slowly up and down, then side to side, dragging it out. All eyes were on Peggy, and she was basking in the attention. She struck a few sexy poses showing off her good side, and batted her eyes demurely. What a flirt!

Finally, he took a stab. 

I guess594 pounds! A few chuckles. This guys pretty good, I thought. Peggy kept a poker face.

And now, for the moment weve all been waiting for! Peggy, would you please step up on the scale? 

Peggy carefully placed one foot on it. It was an old-fashioned industrial-looking scale with a large dial that went up to 1,000 lbs. He took one of her hands to stabilize her, and she brought the other foot up. The long needle swung wildly back and forth, eventually settling down and stopping. I was getting ready to burst.

Six hundred and eighteen pounds! he announced. We have a winner!

General applause and another wolf whistle from the audience. The poor fellow in the front row looked dazed. Peggy was grinning ear to ear. The carney handed her a coupon that we could redeem later, and helped her down. I cut through the thinning crowd to claim my prize. 

How was I? she asked, breathlessly.

You were magnificent! I gushed, reaching around her as far as I could for a hug and a deep kiss. The slight fellow saw our embrace, and turned sadly away. 

618, eh? I grabbed a handful of her flab and jiggled it. When did that happen? 

I was hoping to peg it! 

We both laughed. 

Ive suspected that I was over six hundred for a while now. Just couldnt prove it! We really need to get a bigger scale. 

She was on cloud nine and talking a mile a minute. That was fun! Lets go see the exhibits.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Part 2*

Peggy plopped back down on the scooter, and we slowly worked our way deeper into the fairgrounds. Up ahead was the largest structure at the fair, the agricultural exhibition building. It harkened back to those days long ago when most Americans were farmers. Fairs like these offered a rare chance for folks across the state to socialize and show off the best they could produce. Nowadays, most suburbanites like us have never set foot on a farm, so its interesting to go see the bounty of our land. 

Before we could get there, however, the sticky sweet perfume of rich confections played their siren song and sidetracked Peggy. 

Lou, would you be a darling? I like to try some of those fried Twinkies. Im a growing girl, you know, she giggled, patting her expansive belly. I didnt need to be told twice. I happily shelled out over twenty bucks for a bag of the tempting treats and a large coke. As she nibbled away, a look of rapture crossed her face. Even though Id seen that look many times, it still made me happy to see her so contented. 

Heavenly, she said as she polished off her snack and took a long drink of soda, even though they probably are fattening. 

She winked, and I made a mental note to get her some more before we left for the day.

Once inside the exhibition building, we moved past the amazing cornucopia of produce that was on display. We paused briefly to take her picture next to a giant pumpkin. It was enormous; bulging out on all sides. A sign said it weighted 618 pounds. 

The same as me! she exclaimed. As she posed, Im sure a few of the people walking by wondered if the sign was for Peggy instead of the pumpkin. 

I think Ive just decided what to be for Halloween, she said. I agreed. I could already picture her in an orange leotard, with a black triangle on each boob for eyes, and with a large toothy smile applied along the curve of her lower belly. She wouldnt need any extra padding to make the perfect jack-o-lantern.

The second half of the building housed the livestock exhibits. 

Lets go see that fatted pig the barker was talking about, I suggested. We wound our way past chickens and hens, goats and cows, finally reaching the prized pigs. I spotted the blue ribbon on a fence along the back wall. Looking over the railing, I admired the impressive animal. The champion pig was mostly white with a few light brown spots. She was lying on her side in a bed of hay snoozing away; her bacon rising and falling with each breath. Her abdomen was so large I wondered if she could stand up. 

Peggy read the sign. 1,232 pounds! Thats almost twice as much as me! I looked at her, then back at the pig, and figured thats one goal that will probably have to remain a fantasy. 

Yeah, I replied, she makes you look rather scrawny! 

Maybe. But Ive got bigger hams! She reached down and gave the thick pad of fat on one of her thighs a jiggle. It was true. As huge as the pigs body was, her short legs were positively skinny in comparison. The fat on Peggys legs, on the other hand, rolled enticingly over her knees. I snuck over to the fence and borrowed the blue ribbon for moment. It read: First Prize - Fattest Pig in the State. I quickly pinned it to Peggys blouse. She smiled broadly and said cheesecake while I snapped a picture. As I returned the ribbon, all I could think about was how nice it would be to frame that photo for my desk.

We exited the rear of the building and were immediately struck by the delectable aromas of home cooking. We found ourselves in a long outdoor tent with rows of tables filled with everything from luscious main dishes to moms secret recipe desserts. This was where hundreds of hopefuls had brought their various special dishes for judging. 

Peggys eyes bugged out. 

Ive never seen so much food, she gasped. I thought it looked like homecoming at Hogwarts. I let it sink in for a moment, and glanced over at Peggy. She was literally drooling.

You cant be hungry again? I asked incredulously. 

She shook her head as if to clear a fog from her mind. Not really. Its just that seeing all of this is like a dream. Except I would be the only one here!

But who would feed you?

All right, you can be in my fantasy too, she chuckled.

We made our way past table after table of sinfully rich cakes and creamy pies. I knew then we would be stopping for another snack as soon as we got out of there. Suddenly, Peggy grabbed my arm. Look!

I turned to see where she was pointing, and spotted what had gotten her so excited. A pie eating contest! Once again, she sped off before I could respond. I hurried along and saw her pull up to the end of a long table that had been set up with stacks of blueberry pies. About a dozen people, mostly men, were already seated along one side. Here we go again!

I wasnt sure if she had arrived in time to participate, but when the judge saw the size of Peggy, he knew it would make the contest more interesting. I hung back to watch like before.

Looks like we have one final entry, the judge announced. The spectators approved and applauded while a few of her competitors scowled. An assistant brought a clipboard over to Peggy and she added her name at the bottom of the list. Another girl brought over a fresh set of five pies. I noticed that there were no utensils. 

First, let me review the rules. This is a timed event. You will have exactly five minutes to eat as many pies as you can. You must finish a pie completely before starting the next one. If you run out of pies, more will be brought to you. Whoever eats the most, obviously, will be declared the winner. Any questions? 

He looked up and down the row. Good. On your mark; get set; go! 

All at once pieces of pies seemed to be flying everywhere as the contenders dug in. And I mean they literally dug in, using their hands to scoop out chunks and stuff them into their mouths as fast as they could. The crowd started cheering. In just a few seconds Peggys face and hands were blue. It took almost a minute for her to polish off the first one. I looked down the row and saw that only two rivals were already on their second pie. One guy looked like a football player and the other apparently was a lumberjack, judging by his outfit. Serious competition. 

The crowd was appreciative, clapping and laughing while cheering on their favorites. I could tell that quite a number were rooting for Peggy. I heard shouts like You go girl! and Show those men how to eat!

Peggy was in a zone, doing what she does best. I thought it was lucky that she was wearing a multicolor blouse because it was taking the brunt of the onslaught. She completed her second and started on the third. Once again, I felt my pulse quickening. Most of her opponents were slowing down at this point, but the two big guys were still slightly ahead. 

Another minute; another pie. And then a fourth. The noise level was reaching a fever pitch. Peggy caught my eye and winked. I could tell she was getting into it, and I was getting a hard-on. Everyone was shouting and clapping for all they were worth. All the noise attracted even more people and the crowd swelled.

One minute left, announced the judge. By now half of the challengers had stopped, unable to eat any more. Assistants brought another pie to each of the big guys. They also offered one to Peggy who was well into her fifth, and she nodded yes in mid bite. 

Ten seconds. The crowd started counting down as she plowed into the sixth pie. I checked down the line one last time and saw that the jock was already halfway through his sixth, while the lumberjack was about even with Peggy. With three seconds to go, Peggy grabbed an entire quarter of the pie and stuffed it in her mouth. Her cheeks bulged out, as did my pants. Be still my heart! 

Times up! The crowd cheered wildly while the contestants sat back and tried to swallow their last bite. The Judge walked along the table taking notes on his pad. In spite of her final effort, the football player came in first. His buddies whooped and hollered their approval. Peggy was awarded a red ribbon for second amid a torrent of applause. The lumberjack took third. The three blue-stained winners all shook hands.

My goodness, Lou, that was great! she said gleefully, cleaning blueberries off her hands and crumbs off her blouse. She looked radiant. It was so cool to stuff myself like that in front of all those people, and they loved it!

For the umpteenth time today, I was bursting with pride for my super-sized wife. 

Theyre not the only ones who love you. I gave her kiss. Youre amazing. I dont know where you put it. 

You know me when I start to eat. If we hadnt just come from Sunday brunch, I wouldve taken them all!

We kissed again. You taste like blueberries.

I wonder why? she smiled as I wiped off her beautiful round face. 

We moved back out into the open air and it was noticeably cooler. It would be getting dark soon. I couldnt wait to get her into bed, so I suggested that it was getting late.

Just one more thing. Two, if you count picking up our prize from the weigh-in.

I couldnt believe that even completely stuffed she was still up for more. Okay. Where to next?

To see the Fat Lady! 

Actually, that sounded good to me. I wouldnt mind seeing her myself. Fortunately, the sideshows were back just off the midway, so we would be near them on them way out anyway. We made off toward the gates, passing stands selling everything from corn dogs to funnel cakes to candy apples. I noticed that for once she didnt ask to stop for any. I thought about saying something smart-ass about that, but after witnessing the vast quantities of food she had consumed today, I decided to keep quiet.

The fairgrounds were roughly paved, making her scooter bounce up and down as we moved along. Every little bump sent ripples across her belly and I was enjoying the sight. The jostling also helped settle her stomach, resulting in an occasional burp. 

Up ahead a large painted sign read: See Magnificent Millie: The Half-Ton Wonder! 

I liked the sound of that, but Peggy said, All exaggeration aside, shed better be fatter than me or Im getting my money back.

We each paid a dollar and went up a small ramp into the decorated trailer. At first, it looked like no one was there. The inside was adorned with lush velvet drapes, and a crystal chandelier hung in the center. It took a moment for our eyes to adjust to the dim lighting, but when they did we were treated to a surprise. There she sat on a short riser, her impossibly thick legs splayed out wide on a huge cushion. 

As advertised, this Fat Lady was indeed very fat. Immensely fat. I dont know if she was THE fattest woman in the world, but if not, she certainly would give them a run for their money. Millie was dressed in a royal blue harem outfit trimmed with gold fringes. She looked like a humongous belly dancer doing the splits. I could tell that under her heavy makeup she was a rather plain looking girl of about thirty, not a natural beauty like Peggy. But she definitely made up for it in bulk. Her mammoth belly filled the space between her legs, forcing them apart. This mountain of fat caused her breasts to roll off to each side and made her arms stick out wide. She was easily the fattest woman I had ever seen in person, and Ive seen a lot! She had rings of fat and multiple rolls on her arms and legs. Her rotund face perched atop her bulging chins and looked small in comparison to her body. Once again I felt myself getting hard. Peggy looked at her silently with something between jealousy and respect. 

Magnificent Millie spoke first. You remind me of myself just a few years ago, Honey. Come closer. 

She motioned with her pudgy hand, the fat dripping off her arm wobbled to and fro. Peggy wheeled over to the edge of the riser. Yes, you have big potential.

I do? stammered Peggy. I was surprised at her reaction. All day she was a model of self-confidence, flaunting her fat. But now she was awestruck, is if in the presence of greatness. Truthfully, I could feel it too.

Yes. I travel all around the county and meet a lot of fat folks, but you have a certain air about you. She paused for a moment, and in the silence I could hear the heavy breathing of these two massive women. 

Can you still walk?

Peggy responded by slowly standing up and after a short struggle, got off her scooter. I thought about helping her but she wanted to do it herself. 

Good. You probably have a couple of hundred pounds to go, she continued. Officially, Im listed at 1000 pounds, but in reality Im a bit less than that. I got to the point where I could barely move, so I backed off a little. I try to stay somewhat self-sufficient. 

Why are you telling me this? asked Peggy who had finally found her voice. I had an odd feeling that I was gazing into a crystal ball and seeing the future.

Because its rare I see a girl as big as you. I can tell that you want it all. Just like I do. You will continue to fatten up because you enjoy pleasures of the flesh, so to speak. And I can tell from the look in you mans eyes that he desires that as well. I blushed. 

It was true, I wished Peggy was as large as the Fat Lady. Peggy looked at me and I nodded. Turning back, Peggy said, So I shouldnt get as big as you?

I didnt say that. You should let yourself grow to your biggest potential, even fatter than me if you can. Youre lucky. You have the love and support of a good man. 

I blushed again. 

Unfortunately, I dont and immobility is not an option for me.

I walked up and put my arm around my love. 

Thanks for your advice, I said earnestly. You are an extremely attractive woman and I hope one day a man will walk through those doors and give you the love that you deserve. 

Peggy repeated, Yes. Thank you. I realize how lucky I am. 

She put her arm around me and gave a squeeze. 

Before we left, I took a picture of my wife with Millie. 

Ill put it on the fridge for motivation, she said. Peggy then snapped one of me sitting in front of The Half-Ton Wonder. I hoped it would be suitable for framing. We thanked her again and went back outside. 

It was dark now, and the arcade lights twinkled like magic in the night. Swirling neon on the rides gave off an other-worldly look. 

That wasnt quite what I expected, I said softly.

I know, replied Peggy and we continued on in silence for a few minutes. 

Then out of the blue, Peggy turned to me and said, I love you.

I looked at my gorgeous wife before me, her eyes looking for support and re-assurance. I wrapped my arms around her, grabbed the largest roll on her back, and pulled her tightly to me. Ill always love you.

We remained locked in that embrace for a long time. People must have thought we were nuts. When we separated, I saw that she had been crying. I wiped the tears off her chubby cheeks, and said, I know, lets get some of those fried Twinkies for the ride home.

Youre so bad, she smiled, back to her old self again. Im ready.

As we went by the arcade, we redeemed the prize coupon for the stuffed animal of our choice. I poked her in the tummy, and told her I already had the stuffed animal I wanted. 

Maybe youll stuff me some more later, she cooed. Peggy deliberated between a cute pink piggy and a gray baby hippo before deciding on the pig. 

Fattest in the State! she declared.

It just occurred to me, I quipped, Since you are twice the weight as when we got married, Im now leading a double wife!

Very punny.

As we left the fair, I bought her another bag of Twinkies as promised. All the way home we talked about the great day we had, reliving the events and having a merry time of it. She finished off the fried snacks before we hit our driveway.

Once home, I flopped on the couch, but Peggy announced that she was going to bed. 

But its only 8:30, I protested. 

I know, big boy. As she turned to go down the hallway, she blew me a kiss. 

Ill be right there! I had thought she would be too tired, but she was full of surprises today. I watched her sway hypnotically as she lumbered toward the bedroom, then got up and followed her in. 

She was sitting on the bed with her legs spread wide, in imitation of the fat lady. Her flabby belly flowed over her thighs and spread out before her. 

What do you think? she asked.

I think that lady was a little weird 

Shes not weird, just lonely. To be that gloriously fat and not to have someone like you who appreciates itits sad, really. Peggy was slowly running her hands over and around her stuffed belly, as if judging its heft. 

At least youll never have to worry. Youre stuck with me for life, I assured her. 

I know. Her hands had just moved on to rub her meaty thighs when there was a loud ripping sound as her pants gave away. Doing the splits was too much strain for them. We both laughed.

Getting too big for your britches? I teased. 

Rats! I just bought those, she said in mock embarrassment. Help me get undressed.

She rolled on first onto side and then the other as I pulled off the remnants of her stretch pants. She sat back up and removed her stained blouse, exposing her floppy breasts and the multiple rolls that surrounded her. As usual, seeing her naked made my soldier come to attention. 

She was right about one thing, though, I said, surveying her massive bulk. Two hundred more pounds would look good on you. 

You think so? she said, smiling. Well see. 

I climbed on the bed, drawn next to her like a magnet by the depression she made. She lay back with her head on some pillows, and I started massaging her stretch-marked tummy. I was a good little piggy today, wasnt I?

Oink! Oink! I replied.

She rolled toward me, our bellies pressing together, and started Frenching. After kissing for a few minutes, I nuzzled my way down toward her swollen udders. My right hand which had been reading her bulges like Braille, slipped on down through the valley beneath her belly and into her love nest. Peggy moaned with pleasure. I kept stroking with my hand while gently sucking on her nipples. Her breathing quickened. Soon she shouted, Do me!

That was easier said than done. Her belly had grown so large that the only way to penetrate her was doggy style. So I helped her onto her hands and knees and navigated myself behind her. I reach around her middle as I entered her, grabbing two large love handles (well named!) for leverage. 

For some reason, I flashed-back to a night a few years ago when we were in this same position and Peggy bragged that her belly now touched the bed. I had found a dollar bill and tried to pass it under, and sure enough, it wouldnt slide through. She had been so thrilled! It was as if she had reached another milestone on her weight gain path, just as passing 600 had been today. 

Nowadays, when she was on all fours, her belly didnt just brush the bed, it plastered it; completely filling the space between her hands and knees with a solid mass of blubber. It was an awesome sight! Her dimpled ass was up in the air, her body wobbling and shaking with every thrust as I sunk repeatedly into her softness. The bed was creaking madly as her moans got louder and more frequent. As we reached a climax, she suddenly squealed Louis!! and exploded in an orgasm as I came! 

I climbed off and she collapsed into a puddle of fat. We lay next to each other, exhausted. After a few minutes, we had caught our breath and Peggy whispered, That was the perfect end to a perfect day. 

I thought so too.


----------



## aka (Apr 23, 2008)

What a wonderful story. Thank you for writing it and posting it here.


----------



## pharmmajor (May 20, 2008)

This is an incredible story, one of the best I've read in months. Thank you for posting it here. I hope that soon we'll see a sequel with Peggy showing some growth.


----------



## pendulous (May 21, 2008)

That was great, thank you


----------



## Gentleman (May 22, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words. This was my first longer story and I was hoping for some feedback, be it positive or negative. Like most of the writers here, I take my time to create a good story, so its nice to know it's appreciated!


----------



## salmon (May 23, 2008)

That was excellent. Well-written, happy, and sexy.


----------



## runningman (May 25, 2008)

A nice story well written.


----------



## Bluestreak (Jan 5, 2009)

To add my two cents, this was a great story! You have a wonderfull sensitivity to the sexual and erotic power of a very fat woman and the writing ability to make that power come alive.

I think this would be a great story for a one year later return to the fair and another meet up with the Fat Lady!


----------



## Rondeurs (Jan 21, 2009)

Excellent! I really enjoyed that one.


----------

